# ADA Aquasoil and 10 gal tank



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

How much ADA Aquasoil do I need for a 10 gallon tank, I am targeting between 2-2.5 " of soil 1 or 2 bags of 9 liters and do I need to rinse the AquaSoil or can I just put it directly?

Thanks.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

I would think a 9 would cover it, maybe a 9 and a 3 to be safe. 

Do not rinse it. Just add it directly, and when filling the tank up be sure not to disturb the substrate. Pour the water onto a flat surface like a dish placed on the substrate. Forceful contact with water will cause the WC to be stained a dark brownish color. It's harmless and will clear up in time, but it's still a pain if it happens.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

A friend did his and all he needed was a little less than 1x9L


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

1x 9 liter will cover a 20 gallon tank, so i think you only need half of it to a 20 Gallon Tank

For your Reference, this is a 9 liter Aquasoil with a DVD CD on it, imagine its full and the tank on the pic is 10 gallon


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

It says how much for a 15gal but not 10gal.

Aqua Soil Amazonia


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it says 1x9L for a 15g so that would be a little high for a 10g but a 9L will work.


----------

